# [SOLVED] Samsung S27B550 LED monitor not displaying full screen with HDMI cable



## Aberdeen (May 19, 2008)

I just got a Samsung S27B550 monitor...amazing awesome monitor but...when i connect to my AMD Radeon HD 6900 with an HDMI cable it does not display full screen..and the image is kinda blurry....is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Aberdeen (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Samsung S27B550 LED monitor not displaying full screen with HDMI cable*

I figured it out! nevermind!


----------



## Aberdeen (May 19, 2008)

Here's the fix :thumb::


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Aberdeen :wave:

Sorry no-one got here in time to help out (I was still comatose in bed, at that time :grin, but glad you got it sorted and lots o' thanks for posting the cure


----------

